# Wirehair Vizsla Sculpture



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello all, 
I know there are several Wirehair Vizsla owners on these forums. And Just in case you were not active on any of the facebook pages. I wanted to let you know about a lady from Hungary that is working on a bronze sculpture now. I know she posted last night that this will only be a series of 20, and that a few are still available. This is her facebook page. If anyone is interested. It is pretty amazing! 

https://www.facebook.com/Hungarian-vizsla-sculpture-from-Hungary-747709412014288/


I do not know her personally but did buy her first Vizsla on point sculpture this summer. She made special adjustments for us (we asked for female dog with docked tail, original was male, full tail) It took a few months longer than anticipated for completion but she did give us a cute bronze puppy as a gift for waiting so long. We will definitely buy more V sculptures from her in the future. But I was not interested in the Wirehair. 

I am including a picture of the bronze sculptures that I received.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've seen some of her work on facebook, and she truly has talent.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

yep, been following her work too, the detail on them is amazing


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Her latest of the wirehair with the quail reminds me so much of my girl.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

on our shoot the hospitality lodge has a massive bronze sculpture, I'm sure it's two V's, but as us mere doggers aren't invited in there I'll try and take a photie theough the window next time the guns are busy on the ducks,,


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

here's one of Anna's sculpt's


----------

